# Inca Mummy



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I just finished my Inca mummy (well, almost--I want to give the paint a day to cure completely then maybe dirty him up a little.

He started as a Walgreen skeleton--then about every trick in the book was thrown at him. He was hit with a heat gun and twisted, padded with newspaper, plastic corpsed, panty hose and latex, paper mache, air drying clay . . . it's all in there.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I LOVE the pose on this guy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I call it "Haunter, after Halloween, some of us do not strand the stress well"

But really, an amazing job and I agree with Roxy, thats a great pose


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool....yup great pose and expression..!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That is very well done, pardon any pun you could fit in there! Love the pose too, very authentic.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is pretty wicked. Dig the pose and expression, great work!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice I like it


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very creeeepy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love the pose and the expression.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy and I love it! The expression says it all!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, you truly hit it with alot of techniques, but the end result is superb.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

DH and I agree, that is one of the coolest things ever!! :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I LIKE him....!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

great look of agony and dessication- wonderful work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, real nice prop! The proportions are perfect as well as the facial expression.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

where's the seal that if removed turns her into a 28 year old high school student that falls for the geeky friend of the slayer? Sorry, you name something after a Buffy episode, you're gonna get this kinda post out of me.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

He's cool!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

ROTFL--I'm a big Buffy fan but I don't remember that episode!

And thanks everyone for all of the kind comments!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow.

This is INCREDIBLE.
I am in awe.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

spinwitch said:


> ROTFL--I'm a big Buffy fan but I don't remember that episode!
> 
> And thanks everyone for all of the kind comments!


One of Xander's old bullies, who he refers to as God's gift to the bell curve, accidentally breaks the seal of an Inca Mummy while on a field trip to the museum. She awakens and sucks out his energy. Meanwhile Buffy is awaiting her foreign exchange student roommate, Impata. The mummy kills Impata and replaces him, with herself. The mummy and Xander develop a brief romance, much to the frustration of Willow. Its in the first third of season 2, check it out on Netflix.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy - I like.


----------

